# How to get rid of a cat?



## horseluver250

We have this tom cat that keeps coming into our feed room at night and spraying all over our feed bins and anything that is left on the ground. I can't leave any tack in there because of him. We do have our own barn cat that we feed in that stall. I have only been feeding her in the mornings so she doens't have any food left in the bowl in the evening for any other cats to get into. Our cat is fixed and vaccinated regularly.
I am positive it is our neighbor's cat as I see it up at their barn most of the time (they have a barn they built especially for the cats). Big problem is that our grandmother puts food out for the stray cats, and our barn is between her house and the neighbors. There is absolutely no chance that I can talk a stubborn 91 year old woman out of doing what she always has. I had thought about trapping him and having him nuetered, but in all honesty I am strapped for cash and certainly don't want to be spending what little money I have on someone else's animal when I have my own I need to care for. And it really ticks me off that the neighbors have this 1+ million dollar home, tennis court, inground pool, exotic animals etc but can't nueter their **** cats. 
So anyone have any ideas how to discourage the cat from coming into the barn at night? Something I could maybe spray in the feed room where it is spraying? I tried bleaching the bins, but it still comes in and sprays the same spots. Its really disgusting and I am sick of my barn reeking like cat urine.


----------



## waterbuggies

We have a free cat neutaring program here with the university. Call a local vet and pound and see if they know of any free cat neutaring programs in the area.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Hunt around for a humane trap to borrow. Google your county and low cost neuter programs.


----------



## Speed Racer

Trap him, and take him to the nearest animal shelter.

It's not your responsibility to have him neutered.


----------



## mbender

I hate to say but nuetering him may not stop him from spraying. Its a territorial thing. Is there a way to close off the grain room?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Going to agree with the person that said neutering wont stop the spraying. Once they learn to spray, they spray for the rest of their lives as far as I know.

I would personal set up a door or some other barrier like that is cat proof. Downside is your cat can't get in there to hunt (if that is what you want) but I think it is a fair trade off to keep you stuff from being sprayed.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I've got it! Put a dog where he is spraying. I agree it's not your responsibility to neuter him, only made the above comment because you sounded willing.


----------



## horseluver250

Theres no way to close off the grain room. Its just a horse stall with open bars at the top of it. The door is kept closed, but the cats just jump up through the bars. He sprays in other areas, but the grain room seems to be his favorite area to ruin things, most likely because our own cat is in there alot. Our dogs chase him off during the day, but we keep them in the apartment with us at night.


----------



## NdAppy

Can you put chicken wire up inside the bars?

Also he is your neighbors cat correct? Have a talk with them too and let them know that he is essentially destroying your property. If they aren't willing to take responsibility for their cat, get a humane trap and haul him into the humane society if he is that much of a nuisance. Just a thought though, if there are a lot of strays in your neighborhood, you take the chance if you take him out that you will end up with a nastier tom-cat. Been there, done that, NOT fun.


----------



## charlicata

Agree with Speed Racer and Nd Appy. 

Talk to the owners first to find out if it is in fact their cat, and ask them to keep him in their barn. If not, trap him and take him to the local animal shelter.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> Trap him, and take him to the nearest animal shelter.
> 
> It's not your responsibility to have him neutered.


This!

And I agree, getting him neutered will not necessarily stop the spraying. But he should be neutered anyway.

I personally would not talk to the neighbors first. I know it sounds horrible but they will instantly know it was you that took their cat if vanishes after you ask.


----------



## mbender

I feel sorry for you because you are stuck between a rock and a hard place. Didnt you say something that the woman was old and cranky.? The other thing is trapping and taking this cat into a shelter could cost you. I know around here, if you take in a stray they charge you for it. So call your shelter before you decide to take him in. Or you could trap him and make sure the shelter is open that day and get him there before anyone shows up and just leave. They cant charge you then. ?? Thats about all the info I have for you. Good luck


----------



## charlicata

Good point Alwaysbehind. That is a good reason not to contact them. If the cat is coming to your barn on a regular basis, he probably isn't being taken real good care of anyway. 

And dang mbender. I've never heard of having to pay a shelter to take in any type of animal. I know the situation with stray, abandoned, abused, and just in general unwanted animals is very very bad out there. But if the shelters can't help, who will?


----------



## NdAppy

charlicata said:


> *Good point Alwaysbehind. That is a good reason not to contact them. If the cat is coming to your barn on a regular basis, he probably isn't being taken real good care of anyway. *
> 
> And dang mbender. I've never heard of having to pay a shelter to take in any type of animal. I know the situation with stray, abandoned, abused, and just in general unwanted animals is very very bad out there. But if the shelters can't help, who will?


Per the bold - This isn't necessarily true. Yes it_ can_ mean they might not be taking the best care of the cat. Is it 100% proof of that? Nope, not in the least. Cats do not have a tiny defined area. I am betting that the barn in question is part of the Tom's regular hunting area.

Also, if you just take the cat and make it disappear and they later find out, you can be prosecuted for stealing their animal.

IMO the OP should talk to the people and if that doesn't work, contact animal control and have them deal with it if the owners won't. In that case the OP wont be in trouble for stealing someones pet.


----------



## horseluver250

I really don't think I can just take the cat, I am not sure whos it actually is, I just see it at the neighbors more of the time so assumed it was theirs. Could be no ones cat. My husbands gran would definately notice the cat gone, shes really attached to the cats, she has another one that pretty much lives on her porch. The neighbor must be feeding the tom cat though, I see it up at their barn alot. Its certainly well fed, but not the healthiest looking animal. The neighbor definately would not care about a cat peeing in our barn, just knowing from other issues with them.

ETA: I guess I'm just stuck with it!


----------



## horseluver250

I guess when posting I was really just hoping someone had some ideas on how to scare the cat away from the barn, not really "get rid" of the cat. I feel like I would be stealing by trapping it and taking it away.


----------



## charlicata

I know that they don't have a tiny defined area NdAppy. I have had several cats both indoor and out. Whether a barn cat or just a stray that I took in, I have taken care of them all. Throughout my life, I've learned that if you take really really good care of an animal...which includes feed, vet, and lots and lots of attention...it will normally stay pretty close by. I've never had a cat that didn't show up within 5 minutes of me calling it unless it had been stolen, or something very very bad had happened to it. But this is just my experience.

As far as animal control is concerned, as stated in my previous post, I've never encountered one that made the person pay that was bringing the animal in. I do know that Animal Control in this county will NOT pick up a cat unless it's sick or injured. I found that one out in April when I lost my cat and called to see if he had been picked up.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I think sometimes people get confused by a shelter asking for a donation when you drop off an animal and them charging. 

I know the shelter near me that most people use asks for a $30 donation for the care of the animal while it is in their possession. But they will not refuse to take an animal if the donation is not given.


Cats are tough to scare away if they want to be there.

I vote paint ball gun. That would hurt but not kill.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Try placing ammonia soaked rags where the cat squeezes in. Its supposed to keep skunks/raccoons away, maybe that would work for the cat too.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Oh yuck, Skip. That would keep me away for sure.


----------



## NdAppy

I really don't see ammonia doing much in regards to a cat. I believe that cat urine has high concentrations of ammonia.


----------



## mls

We apply the "three S" rule on stray toms.


----------



## charlicata

I have to ask mls...What is the "three S" rule?


----------



## mls

charlicata said:


> I have to ask mls...What is the "three S" rule?


shoot

shovel

shut up


----------



## charlicata

LOL!!!!!! That was always my Dad's philosophy on anything extra that showed up and was a nuisance.

Hmmmmm....Can I do this with dear daughter's new husband??????? As my DH described my situation the other day, "The Chronicles of a Wanna-be Axe Murderer."


----------



## Speed Racer

Charli, you live in Virginia, so should be aware that any animal caught harassing livestock may be shot on sight without repercussions to the livestock owner. In fact, if any of the livestock is injured, the owner of said shot animal is potentially financially liable to the person whose livestock was injured.

You're in a more civilized, populated part of the state than I am, so maybe you don't have such problems. We take SSS quite seriously out here in the boondocks, since AC officers are few and far between, and Wildlife Management and the LEOs don't want to be bothered.


----------



## charlicata

I didn't realize that SR. I'm originally from rural Southwest VA. We only have 2 Animal Control officers down there to cover the entire county...LOL. They don't want to be bothered either. We only had a couple of cows and the old plow/work pony when I was growing up, and Dad ALWAYS carried a shotgun or rifle in the truck. If it wasn't used to kill the harrassing animals, it was used to kill dinner for that night. I don't think the AC laws were so tough back then though, that was a long time ago.


----------



## Speed Racer

You're from southwest Virginia? What part?

I'm in Charlotte County, and we have _one_ ACO for the whole county. He's pretty much overworked, underpaid, and doesn't want to be bothered for something as trivial as stray cats or dogs.

I had to call Wildlife Management about someone spotlighting deer. They were pretty disinterested, actually. I don't know whether they ever came out or not, so I've learned not to expect 'the law' to help much when it comes to illegal hunting activities.


----------



## mls

Speed Racer said:


> I had to call Wildlife Management about someone spotlighting deer. They were pretty disinterested, actually. I don't know whether they ever came out or not, so I've learned not to expect 'the law' to help much when it comes to illegal hunting activities.


We call that shining here in MN. The DNR takes it VERY seriously! Deer hunting is a state holiday here!


----------



## Speed Racer

It's pretty much a state holiday here in VA too, mls.

However, part of it is that some people in this area are destitute, and killing game is one of their only means of eating. So the DNR and Wildlife Management tend to look the other way.

I really don't have a problem if someone is killing something to eat, I just don't want them shooting around my property. I have animals I'd rather not get shot.


----------



## charlicata

I'm originally from Russell County...one of the towns/counties that was built around coal mining. About 50 miles NW of Bristol, TN. If you can remember back that far, it's where the main part of the UMWA strike was back in '89. I actually got arrested in that one...LOL.


----------



## Speed Racer

Naw, I'm actually a noob to southwest Virginia. I've only been here since 2005.

I spent my teenage and early adult years in NOVA. My folks moved back east when I was 12 y/o. I spent my preteen years in southern California, in a small desert town in the middle of the Mojave.


----------



## charlicata

LOL...2005 was when I moved to NOVA. We just missed each other.


----------



## Speed Racer

charlicata said:


> LOL...2005 was when I moved to NOVA. We just missed each other.



Probably passed each other on the highway! :lol:


----------



## vivache

Aw, I live in the snotty part of VA. 

I would just trap it and take it to the shelter. Don't tell anyone. 'Ohh, he must have run off.' There are products you can buy to keep cats away, but I'm not sure how good they are.

You can buy sprays or whatever this thing is:
Contech CatStop at PETCO


----------



## churumbeque

horseluver250 said:


> We have this tom cat that keeps coming into our feed room at night and spraying all over our feed bins and anything that is left on the ground. I can't leave any tack in there because of him. We do have our own barn cat that we feed in that stall. I have only been feeding her in the mornings so she doens't have any food left in the bowl in the evening for any other cats to get into. Our cat is fixed and vaccinated regularly.
> I am positive it is our neighbor's cat as I see it up at their barn most of the time (they have a barn they built especially for the cats). Big problem is that our grandmother puts food out for the stray cats, and our barn is between her house and the neighbors. There is absolutely no chance that I can talk a stubborn 91 year old woman out of doing what she always has. I had thought about trapping him and having him nuetered, but in all honesty I am strapped for cash and certainly don't want to be spending what little money I have on someone else's animal when I have my own I need to care for. And it really ticks me off that the neighbors have this 1+ million dollar home, tennis court, inground pool, exotic animals etc but can't nueter their **** cats.
> So anyone have any ideas how to discourage the cat from coming into the barn at night? Something I could maybe spray in the feed room where it is spraying? I tried bleaching the bins, but it still comes in and sprays the same spots. Its really disgusting and I am sick of my barn reeking like cat urine.


 Females can be ****ing on your tack also so it may not be him


----------



## Indyhorse

NdAppy said:


> I really don't see ammonia doing much in regards to a cat. I believe that cat urine has high concentrations of ammonia.


I didn't catch up on the last page of the thread, so I apologize if I am repeating something that was already said.

The rags soaked in ammonia is actually a very GOOD idea, although it might repel your own cat as well. Cats are VERY sensitive to ammonia. My old chiropractor ran a sanctuary for large cats, and he had a lot of them. Several mountain lions, bobcats, caracals and 8 large tigers. They were all handled regularly and daily, and some were on the aggressive side. The ONLY form of discipline he used with them was a regular old squirt bottle with a mixture of water and ammonia. Those tigers would bound at him when he entered their enclosures to clean, he's squirt that bottle in their direction and they'd take off in the opposite direction every time. Then they'd pace around the back of the pen with their mouths hanging open, they REALLY hated the ammonia.


----------



## charlicata

Most (if not all) animals have a much more sensitive sence of smell than we do. With what ammonia does to me, I'd say that it does really bother them.


----------



## Lonestar22

They are all kids of sprays and repellants for cats. Go to a pet store and see what you can find. 

Cat Repellents - Cat Training Items and Cat Repellent for Furniture from PETCO.com


----------



## mliponoga

12 Gauge!! Think of it this way, by shooting a stray Tom you're probably stopping 1000's of more stray cats from being made.


----------



## mysticdragon72

I agree with the three S rule myself but if you're against either trapping it or shooting it to kill then get yourself a BB gun... load it and sit outside when you know he's around.. then shoot him with it and I guarantee you he'll take off. The pet store sprays and other stuff like that work ok but for an unfixed male cat the best thing to do is make the area as unpleasant as possible for him to be there. 

I know this from experience as I had an almost 6 month war with a local tom cat that visited from a neighbor's farm... they had well over 100 cats!! I shot a few but got sick of doing that cuz they would just get replaced by another... and this one was quick enough to get outta the way before I could fire... I also used fire crackers and anything else that would make noise to scare him off. Just remember though, you'll have to keep it up to make him change his mind.

Good luck with this... I don't think there's any definite way to keep him away though without taking the two routes that others have suggested.


----------



## horseluver250

I actually haven't seen the cat in weeks. I am not sure if it died, it was pretty sickly looking. Or it may have just stopped coming down to our grandmothers house and stays up at the neighbors. Our one dog has figured out where gran puts out cat food and goes down and eats it, and probably scares the cats off. Either way, I am just happy hes not peeing all over our barn.


----------

